# BJJ training by mail?



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2008)

What is up with this? 

BJJ training by mail 

http://www.abjja.com/index.html


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmmmmm...like all arts, BJJ requires an instructor present to show you how it "feels"! You can buy a book at the local mall bookstore for the techniques.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> What is up with this?


 
Just another way to bilk the public out of money with as little effort as possible



Brian R. VanCise said:


> BJJ training by mail


 
Sure thing, I will get to that right after my pilots correspondence course that uses video, a kitchen chair and an old steering wheel out of a 1972 Buick Regal.


----------

